# جزم الكروشيه .. كوني اكثر أناقه ودفئاً في الشتاء



## &امل& (16 يناير 2014)

جزم الكروشيه .. كوني اكثر أناقه ودفئاً في الشتاء
​* 




مجموعه منوعه من جزم الكروشيه النسائية أضيفي اطلاله مميزه ودفئاً كبيره في الشتاء

ملاحظه

ممكن تغيري اللون كيفما ترغبين

تبدأ المقاسات من 38 

لمشاهده والطلب 

تفضلي بالدخول على متجرنا ثم توجهي على قسم { كروشيه - جزم كروشيه نسائي } 

او يمكنك متابعتنا عن طريق الإستقرام على حسابنا { MWIFY }





الموديلات 





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
100 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
45 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
45 ريال 

======================================





السعر:
45 ريال 

======================================


... للطلب ...
على المتجر www.mwify.com
على واتس المتجر 0505425949

... البيانات المطلوبه ...
اسم المستلم 
المدينة / الدوله ( العنوان كامل )
رقم الجوال 
الإيميل
العدد المطلوب 
اللون المطلوب
النوعية المطلوبه

... لدفع المبلغ ...

البنك الأهلي التجاري
25762154000203

IBAN 
SA0410000025762154000203

مصرف الراجحي 
487608010275412

IBAN 
SA1280000487608010275412
​*
__________________

لمتابعة منتجات المتجر 
www.mwify.com
على الجوال 0505425949
على الواتس آب 0505425949
على إيميل المتجر [email protected]​


----------

